# Only My MAC Collection UPDATED******



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 25, 2005)

ok i decided to list all my stuff since i have free time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









all my crap lodged in my itty MAC train case

ok here it goes!!! ( excluding my 8 palettes, and eyeshadows )

Hand Creme
Strobe Cream x2
Shave Cream
Body Wash
Feed Skin - Face 
Feed Skin- Eyes
Fix + Spray
Face Powder- Golden Bronze
Face Finish Powder - Gold
Face Finish Powder - NC 20
Pearlizer - Good As Gold, Hundred Degrees, Quiver
Chromacake - Cool Pink
Glitter Creme - Shimmerene, Playboy Pink
Select Cover Up - NC 20
Pressed Illuminated Powder - Delicacy
Studio Fix - NC 20
Studip Tech - NC 20
Hyper Real - NC 100, NW 100, NC 200
PowerPoint e/p - so there jade, bordeaxline, out to sea
Eye Kohl - tarnish, resort, blue yonder, smolder, minted
Brow Pencil - Stud
Nail Lacquer- feelin' blue
Bronzing Sticks - Rose D'or, Gold Magic
Paints - pixel, chartru, mauvism, shimma
Shadesticks - shimmermint, overcast, sea me, mangomix, royale hue, pink couture
Nordstrom 04' 7 Face Palette
2004 Holiday Gem eye & lip palette
2004 Holiday Crystal lip palette
2004 Holiday Jewel eye palette (just got it) 
2004 Viva Glam lip palette
Nordstrom Annaversary Cool eyes:6 Palette 
LipGelee - Sickled pink, Dewy Jube, Lu-be-lu
Lipglass - sweet inspiration, go lightly, lovechild, prrr x3, flash of flesh x2, glisterene, magentic, sexy sweet, elle, rayothon, moonstone x2, fluer de light, nico, soft sun, snowgirl
LustreGlass - pinkarat, venetian, love nectar
Lipstick - girl about town, pink freeze, expensivo, euroflash, hybred red, kooky, play it soft, b-cup, ramblin rose
Tinted spf 15 stick - Juicy Pink
Lipglass Ribbon Stain - twirltone, spin pink
Liptasti - creme cocktail
Fluidline - Shade, black, blue peep
Pro Lash - black
Splashproof Lash - black
Fibre Rich Lash - UV, Black
Zoom Lash - black
Pro Lash Colour - fern green, pink ( i forget the name )
Pigment -white gold, frost, vanilla, dark soul, melon - SAMPLES - old gold, violet, fuschia, all girl, kelly green, kitschmas, opal, coco beach
Glitter - Lust Dust - SAMPLES - neon 60s, Blue, Purple
MAC Large Eyeshadow - fast rose
Blush - Honesty, well dressed, bloomberry/tigerlilly, ring o roses/breath of plum. pinkerpeach/trustfund, breath of plum


here's my eyeshadows i use *i have some duplicates and they are patiently waiting until useage* but they are arranged in near damn close colour spectrum and quad formation ( on the left ), there are a few missing shadows because i tote the colours im wearing around w me every day. the colours that are missing are Metamorph, Meadowland, Plum and carbon - i even had homes for belle azure before they came out aww! its like a homeless shelter in my palettes everyone is there! ( even that crack junkie chrome yellow )


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2005)

WOW! Great collection I love all your e/s.
BTW- was is hard depotting the dou blushes? harder than e/s?


----------



## Henna (May 25, 2005)

Yowza! I'm jealous *drools* 

I'm just beginning to "collect" MAC (I was hooked on Stila, too, at one time).  The blushes are beautiful! 

Juliana


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 25, 2005)

WOW!I love this collection!It's so tidy 
I'm jealous about your E/S collection


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 29, 2005)

Don't mind me asking, but what eyeshadows are these?

1st Row
2nd Pallette

The top left one and middle row - farthest to the right one...

*phew*..



mich.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_Don't mind me asking, but what eyeshadows are these?

1st Row
2nd Pallette

The top left one and middle row - farthest to the right one...

*phew*..



mich._

 

are u talking about the palette touching the blush palette? hmm i will have to think i just reorganized my eyeshadows in colour cordination... let me get back to u on that


----------



## legaleagle (Jul 28, 2005)

*WOW!*

Fabulous collection!  Love your eyeshadows too!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

That is a truly great collection...I love your eyeshadows.


----------



## ms.criss (Sep 20, 2005)

i found a few tastis for sale , i wanna buy one , but do they really taste good ?
very nice collection


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 21, 2005)

your eyeshadow collection is to die for!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2005)

You have a great collection.


----------

